# Robotic assisted partial cystectomy



## rsmith1

My urology doctor performed a robotic assisted laparoscopic partial cystectomy. I can't find a cpt code for laparoscopic partial cystectomy. Does anybody know the code? I thought of using 51550 partial cystectomy simple but it doesn't say anything about laparoscopic. Help!


----------



## ajs

rsmith1 said:


> My urology doctor performed a robotic assisted laparoscopic partial cystectomy. I can't find a cpt code for laparoscopic partial cystectomy. Does anybody know the code? I thought of using 51550 partial cystectomy simple but it doesn't say anything about laparoscopic. Help!



what kind of cystectomy exactly?  that can relate to many different areas...ureter, bladder, kidney, other anatomy?


----------



## rsmith1

Sorry, bladder.


----------



## ajs

rsmith1 said:


> Sorry, bladder.



It appears you will have to use the unlisted code 51999, Unlisted laparoscopy procedure, bladder.  There are no codes for cystectomy of the bladder done via laparoscope.


----------



## Kelly_Mayumi

rsmith1- I can tell you, there are not laparoscopic codes for excision of a bladder and you will always use the unlisted.  My surgeon's perform anything they can laparoscopically and I'm always writting letters for insurance companies.


----------



## rsmith1

Thanks, I didn't want to hear it but I thought I would have to do that.


----------

